# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Krankenkasse weigert sich Kosten des PSA-Tests zur Verlaufskontrolle zu übernehmen

## Julia_S

Liebe Mitleser,
mit Vater ist seit einiger Zeit an fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs erkrankt (siehe Profil). Da es ihm auch aufgrund seines im letzten Jahr erlittenen Schlaganfalles ziemlich schwer fällt, seinen behandelnden Urologen aufzusuchen, wurde die letzte Blutentnahme zur Bestimmung von PSA und Testosteron durch die Hausärztin durchgeführt. Vom beauftragten Labor wurde uns nun eine Privatrechnung über ca. 45,00  zugesandt. Auf Nachfrage bei der AOK hat man uns erklärt, eine Übernahme dieser Kosten über die Kassenärztliche Vereinigung und dann die AOK sei nur dann möglich, wenn sie vom Urologen NICHT aber wenn sie von der Hausärztin in Auftrag gegeben worden sei, obwohl die PSA-Bestimmung laut Katalog der AOK zu den Leistungen gehört. Entscheidend ist demnach WER den Auftrag zur Bestimmung der Werte erteilt.
Dies würde für meinen Vater bedeuten zusätzlich zu den Besprechungsterminen auch immer einige Tage davor den für ihn wesentlich beschwerlicheren Weg zum Urologen in Kauf zu nehmen, anstatt den einfachen Weg zur Hausärztin (Luftlinie 500 m von seiner Wohnung, kurze Wartezeit...) gehen zu können, oder aber dafür alle 6 Wochen 45  zu zahlen...
Hat jemand von Euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, oder hat eine Idee, wie eine Übernahme der Kosten durch die AOK möglich wäre?
Die nächste Blutentnahme steht für nächste Woche an, da die Werte beim letzten Mal sehr schlecht waren, werde ich nach Vorliegen der Ergebnisse auch hier sicher wieder einige Fragen haben.
Vielen Dank erstmal und allen einen schönen Abend,
Julia

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Julia,
der Kasse schriftlich, den Fall schildern und die Rechnung mit einreichen. Bei Ablehnung das Sozialgericht einschalten. Das ist zunächst kostenfrei.

Was ich aber nicht verstehe, ist, dass es überhaupt zur Rechnungsstellung kam. Bei einer ordnungsgemäß ausgefüllten Kassenüberweisung an das Labor, ist ein solcher Weg nicht möglich. Es sei denn, die Hausärztin hat darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es sich, wenn sie den Auftrag erteilt, um eine privatärztliche Leistung handelt.
Gruß, Heribert

----------


## Julia_S

Hallo Heribert, danke für deine schnelle Antwort. 
Die Hausärztin (bzw. die Sprechstundenhilfe)  hat nach der Blutentnahme bei meinen Eltern angerufen und mitgeteilt, dass es evtl. nicht möglich sei, die Laborkosten direkt abzurechnen, da sie diese Werte nicht bestimmen lassen dürfte. Aber es bestünde die Möglichkeit, die Rechnung dann bei der AOK einzureichen. (Auf dem Laborbefund steht unter den Werten "Kostenträgeränderung".) Da zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Blutentnahme schon durchgeführt worden war und mein Vater gesundheitlich nicht in der Lage war, den Weg zum Urologen auf sich zu nehmen, haben wir es dabei belassen - was ja auch mit dem Urologen so abgesprochen war. Ich habe diese Privatrechnung bei der AOK eingereicht, daraufhin kam ein ablehnender Bescheid mit der Begründung, es handele sich um eine Vorsorgeleistung, die von den Kassen nicht übernommen werden kann. Daraufhin habe ich für meinen Vater Widerspruch eingelegt mit der Begründung, dass es sich hier nicht um eine Vorsorgeuntersuchung sondern um eine Verlaufskontrolle bei fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs handelt und habe diesen Widerspruch persönlich dort abgegeben. Die zuständige Beraterin der AOk war total nett und verständnisvoll, konnte mir aber heute nach einigen von ihr geführten Telefonaten mit Vorgesetzten und der Kassenärztlichen Vereinigung Hessen nur mitteilen, dass eine Übernahme der Kosten nicht möglich sei, weil die Beauftragung nicht durch den entsprechenden Facharzt erfolgte...
Aber ich denke, es muss doch noch andere Männer geben, die aus gesundheitlichen Gründen manche Leistungen durch den Hausarzt erbringen lassen?? Die Depotspritze wurde meinem Vater übrigens auch durch die Hausärztin bei einem Hausbesuch gegeben, da es ihm damals so schlecht ging, dass er das Haus nicht verlassen konnte.
Viele Grüße,
Julia

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo Julia, meine Frau arbeitet bei der Hausärztin.
Ich habe dort immer das PSA bezahlen müssen.
13 für das Labor und normalerweise 5  für das Blutabnehmen.
Da bei mir das meine Frau anfänglich selbst gemacht hat, hat es mich nur 13 gekostet.

Wegen des ständigen Hochbetriebes bei der Hausärztin hat nach der 2. oder 3. Blutentnahme meine Frau mir "befohlen", doch gleich ins 5 km entfernte Labor zu fahren und auch dort Blut nehmen zu lassen - was dort auch durchfürbar ist.
So habe ich dort für 13 immer PSA messen lassen.

Das ist hier im Sächsischen.

Meine Beweggründe dafür:

1. engeres Messen als halbjährlich
2. immer dasselbe Labor
3. Messtechnik der 3. Generation mit 0,002 ng/ml unterer Nachweisgrenze (ultrasensitiv).

Letzteres ist nicht immer erforderlich.

Ich habe gerade nochmal meine Frau gefragt.
Sie machen grundsätzlich keine PSA-Bestimmung auf Kassenleistung.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Julia,

bei mir wurde imZuge des jährlichen Gesundheitschecks beim Hausarzt auch der PSA-Wert mitgemacht. Die Barmer weigerte sich, den Betrag vom Labor zu zahlen. Erst nach einigen Briefen und Erklärungen, dass ich die Blutwerte ja auch in Kopie dem Urologen zugänglich mache, hat die Barmer den Betrag gezahlt. Daher werde ich das nur noch beim URO oder Onkologen machen lassen. Die Schreiberei ist mir einfach zu viel. Ich kann ja zum Glück noch laufen.
Horst a

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin bei der Barmer und lasse alle meine Werte monatlich über die Blutabnahme bei meinem Hausarzt und von dessen Labor bestimmen. Ich habe bislang keinen Cent bezahlen müssen. Dasselbe gilt für alle meine Medikamente Eligard, Flutamid und Finamed (außer übliche Zuahlung, bei Flutamid ohne).
Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## Urologe

Also normal ist der Umgang der Hausärztin mit Ihnen nicht (und auch nicht Rechtens). Sie hat nur Angst davor ihr Budget zu überschreiten und geht deshalb diesen Weg, was aber nicht korrekt ist!

Und bei einer privatärztlichen Beauftragung stellen sich die meisten Kassen zunächst quer.

Dabei braucht sie doch nur in ihrer Kartei und auf dem Laborauftrag die
Kennziffer 32012 zu schreiben und schon ist das Thema für den Urologen oder auch den Hausarzt erledigt!

Bei der Diagnose PK ist die PSA IMMER KASSENLEISTUNG!!! Leider gibt es aus Unwissenheit der Kennziffern immer wieder diese Probleme.

Gruss
fs

----------


## Heribert

Sehr geehrter fs,
vielen Dank, dass Sie sich eingeschaltet haben, diesen Sachverhalt zu klären!
Gruß, Heribert

----------


## Julia_S

Vielen Dank für die Antworten und Ihnen lieber Urologe fs für die Mitteilung dieser Kennziffer. Ich werde die Hausärztin vor dem nächsten Termin darauf ansprechen und hoffe, dass es zukünftig keine Probleme mehr geben wird.

Viele Grüße,
Julia

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Julia,

ich finde die Abzocke eines Patienten unglaublich. Ich zahle auch in meinem labor 12,24 EUR, beinahe 1/4. Ich würde das Labor fragen, woher der überhöhte Preis kommt und entsprechen die Meinung sagen.

Meie Ärztin ziehrt sich auch, lässt aber messen. Auch mein Onlo lässt nur alle 2. Zometa messen. Man muss sich überlegen, was eine nutzlose Chemo kostet und dagegen die minimalen Blutwertkosten, teilweise 1,30 EUR / Wert. Ich habe mir abgewöhnt da rumzustreiten und gehe manchmal direkt ins Labor, da bekommt man auch Werte, die die Ärzte nicht kennen, oder sich nicht dafür interessiern.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

Ich lasse PSA regelmäßig beim Urologen und/oder beim Onkologen messen. In Ausnahmefällen macht auch schon mal der Hausarzt den PSA-Wert. Die Kasse zahlt immer!

WW

----------


## JochenM

Lieber Urologe,
mich würde noch interessieren, in welchen Abständen hat man denn ein Recht darauf, die PSA-Messung als Kassenleistung zu erhalten?
Ich habe schon gehört, dass man einem Patienten die kostenlose Messung nach 4 Wochen verweigert hat, da man gesagt hat, in solch kurzen Abständen würde man nicht messen.
Mein Mann hat die Messung bisher in der Uniklinik vornehmen lassen und bisher keine Schwierigkeiten gehabt.
Aber es wäre doch wichtig zu wissen, auf was hat man ein Recht und auf was nicht.
Vielen Dank!
Petra

----------


## Urologe

... das ist schon etwas problematisch zu beantworten, denn es gibt keine festgelegte Anzahl.
Es ist aber schon so, dass der Kassenarzt zu "wirtschaftlicher, ausreichender Verordnungsweise" gezwungen ist, sonst auf den Prüfstand kommen und im schlimmsten Fall seine Zulassung verlieren kann.

D.h. eine wöchentliche PSA-Messung ist normaler Weise nicht möglich - kann in BEGRÜNDETET EINZELFÄLLEN aber sein (die Begründung muss aber so sein, dass das Prüfgremium das ggf. nachvollziehen kann - Wunsch des Patienten ist definitiv KEINE Begründung).

Unter Chemotherapie ist eine 4 wöchentliche Bestimmung durchaus sinnvoll.

Bei Hormontherapie eigentlich nur dreimonatlich (es gibt wieder einzelne Ausnahmen, wenn der PSA z.B. steigt kurzfristig zu kontrollieren)

In der Nachsorge ist eine häufigere PSA-Bestimmung als dreimonatlich eigentlich sinnlos.

Sie sehen - Neugier muss der Patient zahlen - medzinisch (mit ggf. Konsequenz in der Behandlung) ist Kassenleistung.

Generell wird aber aus "Angst" viel zu häufig gemessen und zu viele Parameter (z.B. das freie PSA bei bekanntem Krebs - völliger Schwachsinn und herausgeschmissenes Geld!)

Gruss
fs

----------


## JochenM

Vielen Dank, lieber Urologe, für die ausführliche Info. Da hat man doch auf jeden Fall schon einmal einen Anhaltspunkt.
Beste Gruesse
Petra

----------

